# Dead Thunderbolt



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

This morning when I woke up, after charging the thunderbolt all night, I tried to open an app and it froze. I couldn't even turn the screen off. I pulled the battery hoping to just reboot it but now it won't turn on. I try to charge it or plug it into the computer and nothing happens not even a light turns on. Anyone heard of this or have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> This morning when I woke up, after charging the thunderbolt all night, I tried to open an app and it froze. I couldn't even turn the screen off. I pulled the battery hoping to just reboot it but now it won't turn on. I try to charge it or plug it into the computer and nothing happens not even a light turns on. Anyone heard of this or have any ideas? Thanks!


Sounds like a brick.

Remove battery for a while and then put it back and plug it into the charger.....if it still doesn't power on, it isn't looking good.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Do not try to charge via your computer. If your battery is completely dead your computer might not supply enough juice to getvit going again. Best thing you can do is plug it in to a wall charger and wait a couple hours. Additionally, and other info as to exactly what happened when it froze would be helpful. What rom are you running? Kernel? Radio? What were you doing when this happened? Etc etc etc...


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Sounds like a brick.
> 
> Remove battery for a while and then put it back and plug it into the charger.....if it still doesn't power on, it isn't looking good.


I haven't flashed a rom or done anything for like 3 months. This was out of the blue

I don't even remember what exact rom, kernal, or radio I was running because I haven't change anything for so long. It was a non-sense rom. The battery had charged all night and was full. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you can, make sure you have a battery with some kind of charge. I've had this happen to me before.Hold down both volume buttons, and at the same time, press and hold the power button. It'll force the phone to do a hardware reboot. Hopefully, that'll do it for you!


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Blade765 said:


> If you can, make sure you have a battery with some kind of charge. I've had this happen to me before.Hold down both volume buttons, and at the same time, press and hold the power button. It'll force the phone to do a hardware reboot. Hopefully, that'll do it for you!


I know the battery has a charge but I am getting no sign of life from the phone. Is there a way through adb or a script?


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't use adb if the phone isn't booted.


----------

